# Elton Brand wants to give back, signs with 76ers to be mentor



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The end wasn’t supposed to look anything like this. Not after I’d finally come so close after so many years. Not after I’d paid my dues and proven myself. And certainly not with me splitting a pair of free throws in the Eastern Conference Finals because the opposing coach made a strategic decision to intentionally put me on the line. I mean, I was once a No. 1 overall NBA Draft pick. An All-Star. A lifetime 74 percent free throw shooter! And now I’m out there because someone else expected me to fail?
> 
> No, this definitely was not the ending I’d envisioned when I dreamed of situations like this as a kid. I was supposed to sink the game-winner. I was supposed to be the hero, draining an impossible “No-no-no! … Yessssssssss” shot, like P.J. Brown for the Celtics during their 2008 championship run, or at least going out famously as I suffered a career-ending Achilles tear on a fadeaway three as time expired to win a playoff series.
> 
> ...


https://thecauldron.si.com/because-...s-game-yet-that-s-why-c04382612e71#.4x419pq9f


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good for Elton. He knows what he's coming in to do and I can't see this as a negative thing at all.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Exactly the type of move Philly needs. Now they need to follow it up by, say, trading for/signing Butlers Caron and Rasual to further shore up that locker room and provide some adults to check the kids when they need it.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

Awesome


----------

